# Lenovo N500 Wireless problem. *Please help.*



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi.

My Son got a new laptop, Lenovo N500.
Problem is it has a Intel Wireless Pro 5100 adapter, which finds wireless networks in the area incl. ours. But fails at the association stage all the time. I put in the correct passcode, which doesnt make any difference.
He can connect via cable straight away with no problems, but the Wireless fails all the time.

Please please help.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

The logon name and the wep/wap number must be exactly the same as when you first setup the internet. (cable)


----------



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.
They are all excactly the same. But it just doesnt want to "Hand shake"/Associate.
I will try my wifes wireless card in it instead.Swap them over.To see if that works.


----------

